# Who's having babies?



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't have pictures but we have 8babies! Cimmaron's Romance had three babies last night and ElRey's Anissa had 5 babies today (6 but 1 died). We have several otherdoes due in the next few days.

Who else is having babies?

Peg


----------



## samixXx (Nov 25, 2006)

i have 2 litters due next month
1 lionhead and 1 mini rex.
lionhead lost her last litter so fingers crossed 
i have stopped breeding for a while till we move house


----------



## blackdutch (Nov 25, 2006)

I had eight born on the 20th! 







Sadly, one died a few days ago (got out.. and well, mother tried toprotect it) and two died today (one was a runt, weak, the other musthave got out and froze. no signs of motherly "protection".) I think 8was too much for the doe to handle, especially for her first litter.But 5 should be a decent amount!  I'm happy there's 5 healthy fatbabies.


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 25, 2006)

Our were born on the 21st


----------



## blackdutch (Nov 25, 2006)

SugarGlider.. would you like to trade?  I haven't had anything but blacks.. torts are so adorable!


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 26, 2006)

I think the black are cute too 

At least we get surprise markings (if not color) so it's something to look forward to every litter


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 26, 2006)

No pictures yet but a few minutes ago DJ'sMilina had five lionlops for us. These babies will be 1/2 holland lopand 1/2 lionhead.

I'm thinking about starting a thread of daily (or at least somewhatregularly timed) baby pictures for them here in the rabbitry area - todocument their development...I just haven't decided yet if I should.

Peg


----------



## samixXx (Nov 26, 2006)

id love to see the pictures off the lionlops
my lionhead is bred to a mini lop also
just wondering how the ears will turn out


----------



## samixXx (Nov 27, 2006)

silly me got the dates wrong, we had 5 mini rexs born this morning il take some pictures later


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2006)

Talk about the law of averages here. We've had24 babies born to 6 mamas in the last 4 days. Our litter size is5,5,3,3, and 4,4. I still have some more mamas to go....

I will try to take pics later. We did have two others born but they were dead when I found the mamas had kindled. 

I'll try to share photos later. 19 of the 24 are lionheads (of course) and 5 are lionlops.

Peg


----------



## samixXx (Nov 28, 2006)

my new babys


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 28, 2006)

I am expecting a Flemish litter Thursday night,and another one the first week of December. It figures, we have hadtemps in the 60's and even 70's the last couple of weeks, and the tempis now supposed to drop into the 20's by tomorow, and to "intense cold"by Friday! I'll be breaking out the heat lamps for these babies.


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't wait to see flemish baby pictures!!


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 30, 2006)

I have some really cute pics of my last litter,I'll put them up while we wait for this litter to arrive. I always say,Flemish babies are the sweetest, especially when they are about 4-6weeks. As soon as I open the cage door, they are all right there gvingme nose kisses.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't figure out how to put more than one in asingle post, can someone help me with that? Also, are you guys seeingmy pics on the screen, or a link to click on? Sorry to change thesubject. Here are more, anyway, LOL.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 30, 2006)

One more, and then I will quit!


----------



## samixXx (Nov 30, 2006)

lol upload them with image shack im seeing a link


----------



## samixXx (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## samixXx (Nov 30, 2006)

i cant beleive how much fur is in that box, mama must off being bald after:bunnydance:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 2, 2006)

You'd think, but she wasn't. I think it all cameoff her belly anyway. In the nestbox picture, the lighter grey one onthe right side is my Sammy, who should be becoming a daddy himself in aday or so!


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 3, 2006)

What pretty babies!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks, I think so too! LOL 
:bunnydance:


----------



## mariah416 (Dec 6, 2006)

here are sone pics of my flemish kits they were born on oct 19th


----------



## mariah416 (Dec 6, 2006)

sorry only one showed up here is a nother I have 3


----------



## mariah416 (Dec 6, 2006)

and here is the 3rd


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2006)

Awwww! Sweet babies. I love baby Flemish faces.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought I'd share some of our most recent baby photos.




I don't want my photo taken.





Let me out of here so I can get my photo taken.




Bald lionhead babies = happy breeder (more baldness = better mane when it comes in)




2 litters together - the darker litter is older and now has their eyes open...


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 9, 2006)

They are gorgeous Tinysmom i love the colourings!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 10, 2006)

Mama practically took my hand off....but I knew y'all might want to see some of my lionlop babies.

They were born 11/26.

















Can you tell I have a favorite? Mama is a chocolate holland lop...


----------



## mariah416 (Dec 11, 2006)

lionlop?is that a accident or a experiment or abreed I've never heard before? Keep the pics comming I'd love to watchthem grow!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2006)

It was a deliberate breeding of a chinchilla lionhead and a chocolate holland lop.

Peg


----------



## samixXx (Dec 11, 2006)

my newest litter is lionlops to have u got any older pictures peg? id love to see then from 3 weeks to 2 months if u have any


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry - my lionlops are babies and the pictures you saw were taken on the 9th I think...

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 11, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> It was a deliberate breeding of a chinchilla lionhead and achocolate holland lop.
> 
> Peg


Aw, can't wait to see these mature. What all colors did you get?


----------



## samixXx (Dec 11, 2006)

il just have to wait until mine get older so


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2006)

We originally had three blacks, a chocolate andthe fawn...but a black and a chocolate passed away early on. I'mthinking the tannish one is a fawn.

Peg


----------



## samixXx (Dec 14, 2006)

my lionlops


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Dec 17, 2006)

well my cream color bunny had 3 babies...i amsuper inexperienced and have no idea what kind she is but her picturesare in my "mama left 3 babies" topic in the rabbitry here..... i hopethe babies will be okay i'm so worried lol the mama made a nest and allbut the baby's are whining and jumping around alot..... i hope the mamafeeds theeeeem :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are updated photos of my lionlops


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 21, 2006)

They are so cute, how old are they?


----------



## samixXx (Dec 21, 2006)

they are really adorable, mine opened there eyes a few days ago and there driving there mom nuts.


----------



## kirinsangel (Dec 30, 2006)

I just joined the forum but figured I would post my most recent liters. 

I have 5 cute red eyed white mini satins on december 13th. Mom is SUPER MOM. Lots of fur and fat bellies.

I had a litter of 6 lionheads on December 25th&lt;2 daysearly&gt;, sable points and torts and maybe one siamese sable butprobably black. Mom is like the mini satin, lots offur and fatbelliesWhat a christmas prestent.

I a litter of 5 more lionheads days later. My rewbucks first litter, and no rews but I cannot complain. 

AND all moms are first timers. 

I will try to get pics soon.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats on those babies. I love lionheads (think I'd have to since I breed them..).

We've had six new babies born this week....all torts I think. I'm so excited.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is an update on my lionlop rabbits - or atleast the one I'm keeping. He's a buck and we're naming him"Billy Sunny" (a play on Silly Bunny).


----------



## kirinsangel (Dec 30, 2006)

[align=left]I just wanted to post some pics of babies
Lionhead litter
3 torts 1 sable point and 1 black or siamese sable
[/align]


----------



## kirinsangel (Dec 30, 2006)

[align=left]Here is my mini satin litter when they were still in the box. They are now 2 weeks old. 

[/align]


----------



## kirinsangel (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is my last litter for now. It isalso a lionhead litter. I have really big hopes for thislitter and of course I lost one today.
there all look like torts and sable points maybe blue torts?


----------



## DragonBreath (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello Everyone.

Man has it been a very busy 3 weeks. I am new to this sitebut my sister who shares a barn with me (kirinsangel) have had 27babies in the last 3 weeks!!! My husband, kids, and I breedholland lops, velveteen lops, and mini rex. The mini rex arethe kids. The lops are mine, my hubby's and our co-breederSarrah's. If you would like to see a website I sure can passit along. Peg you should know who I breed with. Wecame to your hotel room last nationals and were just filled withenergy. lol

Hope everyone likes the pics

I will post pics that I took today. 
My sister's mini satin litter 
my velveteen lop litter
my sisters tort lionhead litter
and 2 of my holland lop litters

We are also expecting 6 more litters in the next two weeks!!!! Well I guess its that time of year again

Jennifer


----------



## DragonBreath (Jan 3, 2007)

mini satins


----------



## DragonBreath (Jan 3, 2007)

holland lop litter


----------



## DragonBreath (Jan 3, 2007)

this is the same litter as the first just a different shot. this is a holland litter with a charlie and a cream


----------



## DragonBreath (Jan 3, 2007)

this is a velveteen litter all does!! 3 torts 2 blacks


----------



## DragonBreath (Jan 3, 2007)

this is an updated pic of my sisters lionhead litter all torts one is a mismark


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice pics.Welcome to the forum.Do you show them?

Sharon


----------



## naturestee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ooooohhhhh, Velveteens! I'm drooling!


----------



## DragonBreath (Jan 4, 2007)

My kids show mini rex, my sister the lionheadsand mini satins. We show the Velveteens and theHollands. I just love the velveteens. I just lovethe ears lol



Jen


----------

